# Hair health\dying hair. Does it mess up our hair.



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

I have been dying my hair so much these past 2 months. Using the cheap dye from walmart. I have dyed it 6 times last month & 6 times this month. I know they say its really bad with all the chemicals. I have straight hair, and I do not want my hair to turn frizzy. I also worry that when I dye my hair again it will just fall off. I am kinda paranoid about it, but its a bad habit. I feel better when I look in the mirror and I look different. So thats why I keep dying it. I am thinking of all these things how its bad, and can give me cancer,or breathing problems,and especially hair damage. How likely is it to damage hair..is 12 times in a month enough to cause permanent damage.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I believe that it does. Just be careful when it comes to dying your hair because all of that chemicals is not good. If you want healthy hair again, might as well shave your head. I really don't know if this is BS but I have been reading that certain hair dye colors like black color causes cancer in the bladder. Not sure if I am accurate but I read that there was some studies of doctors diagnosing women with bladder cancer because of the use of hair dye. They mentioned black hair dye is the main cause. Although there are many causes to cancer in general. Might as well stay on the safe side instead of doubting yourself. I used to love dying my hair black but now I am too scared.

Here is the link of hair dye and your health

http://www.naturalnews.com/039270_chemicals_hair_dyes_cancer.html


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. That is very scary. My hair is natural dark brown, and ive dyed it black,light brown,but recently been blonde,bleach..and it its so strong the smell...i think it is really bad. I use to have a habit of shaving my head..but i now have the habit of dying it.. yikes. I will try not to dye it anymore. :\

*Also does the dye cause or hair to grow out different....like frizzy or something..because my hair is kinda short\medium length\above shoulders\its straight..and all i want is for it to grow long again...it took forever to grow out from shaving almost bald.



Paloma M said:


> I believe that it does. Just be careful when it comes to dying your hair because all of that chemicals is not good. If you want healthy hair again, might as well shave your head. I really don't know if this is BS but I have been reading that certain hair dye colors like black color causes cancer in the bladder. Not sure if I am accurate but I read that there was some studies of doctors diagnosing women with bladder cancer because of the use of hair dye. They mentioned black hair dye is the main cause. Although there are many causes to cancer in general. Might as well stay on the safe side instead of doubting yourself. I used to love dying my hair black but now I am too scared.
> 
> Here is the link of hair dye and your health
> 
> http://www.naturalnews.com/039270_chemicals_hair_dyes_cancer.html


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, it does damage your hair. Especially if you dye it to a much lighter color or if you dye it frequently. If you really want to change it frequently you might want to use a semi-permanent dye. It will only change the color though, not make it much lighter at all.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

CButterfly said:


> Thanks for the advice. That is very scary. My hair is natural dark brown, and ive dyed it black,light brown,but recently been blonde,bleach..and it its so strong the smell...i think it is really bad. I use to have a habit of shaving my head..but i now have the habit of dying it.. yikes. I will try not to dye it anymore. :\
> 
> *Also does the dye cause or hair to grow out different....like frizzy or something..because my hair is kinda short\medium length\above shoulders\its straight..and all i want is for it to grow long again...it took forever to grow out from shaving almost bald.


Bleaching harms the hair more than anything. I'd suggest that you cut it shorter and try to go back to your natural color. After that you could dye your hair again when it's gotten healthier. You should not go back and forth between dark and light colours because it will never look good(unless it's done gradually and/or by a professional).

It's not great to dye your hair 6 times in a month. Even if you're dying your hair the same color every time, it will look unnatural and stress the hair/scalp if you do it so often. Do you change color all the time, or why do you do it so often? You should just be re-dying _the roots_ once a month maximum. Depending on how fast your hair grows and how often you wash it, you can definitely wait longer than that. I re-dye my roots every ~2 months. If I was dying it a light color, I think I'd wait even longer(because the outgrowth wouldn't be as visible as it is now when I'm dying my hair black while having naturally blonde hair).


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

CButterfly said:


> Thanks for the advice. That is very scary. My hair is natural dark brown, and ive dyed it black,light brown,but recently been blonde,bleach..and it its so strong the smell...i think it is really bad. I use to have a habit of shaving my head..but i now have the habit of dying it.. yikes. I will try not to dye it anymore. :\
> 
> *Also does the dye cause or hair to grow out different....like frizzy or something..because my hair is kinda short\medium length\above shoulders\its straight..and all i want is for it to grow long again...it took forever to grow out from shaving almost bald.


It can really damage the natural moisture in your hair from dying it way too many times. I'm not sure if it causes hair to grow out differently though. I think it doesn't. Make sure you are using a hydrating hair mask once a week to care for you hair.


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> It can really damage the natural moisture in your hair from dying it way too many times. I'm not sure if it causes hair to grow out differently though. I think it doesn't. Make sure you are using a hydrating hair mask once a week to care for you hair.


I think I really messed it up..because as my hair was being bleached I posted about this. Now that ive washed..i brush my hair and its breaking easy and falling out. I think I really messed it up this time..had to learn the hard way..Im so stubborn,i was told it would mess it up..ugh....my hair is now dead! I shake my hair and it all falls out.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely wait at least 4-6 weeks between dye jobs. 6x a month is way too much. If you like experimenting with your hair, it's better to try out different styles rather than changing the color so frequently. 

To fix some of the damage that you've done, try an olive oil hair mask. Rub some extra virgin olive oil onto your scalp and the length of your hair. Leave it on for about 30 mins, then wash off with a gentle shampoo. You can also do this treatment with coconut oil.

Try to use shampoos that are sulfate free, as they are less damaging and will not strip your hair of color.


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

au Lait said:


> Definitely wait at least 4-6 weeks between dye jobs. 6x a month is way too much. If you like experimenting with your hair, it's better to try out different styles rather than changing the color so frequently.
> 
> To fix some of the damage that you've done, try an olive oil hair mask. Rub some extra virgin olive oil onto your scalp and the length of your hair. Leave it on for about 30 mins, then wash off with a gentle shampoo. You can also do this treatment with coconut oil.
> 
> Try to use shampoos that are sulfate free, as they are less damaging and will not strip your hair of color.


Thanks


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah you have pretty much committed hair homicide. You could try keratin shampoo/conditioner or other recovery hair products with deep conditioning, but it might be time to cut it all off, at least if you're getting breakages.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It can do, my hair's pretty much fine and I've lightened it (using mild blond hair dye with bleach mixed in) and dyed it a lot. It's mainly bleaching/lightning hair that does the damage, a lot of hair dye (like just dye not peroxide as well to lighten) have built in conditioner to help make it less damaging. Some people's hair is naturally stronger than other's though.

I'd recommend getting a good conditioner, this one works well for me:










Leave it in for the full amount of time too.

if you notice your hair is damaged at all, and that really bothers you, then I'd stop though.

Wait just noticed how often you say you're dying it, why are you dying it 12 times a month? You should probably cut back a bit on that, maybe get some permanent/semi permanent dye and dye it every couple of months instead?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CButterfly said:


> Thanks for the advice. That is very scary. My hair is natural dark brown, and ive dyed it black,light brown,but recently been blonde,bleach..and it its so strong the smell...i think it is really bad. I use to have a habit of shaving my head..but i now have the habit of dying it.. yikes. I will try not to dye it anymore. :\
> 
> *Also does the dye cause or hair to grow out different....like frizzy or something..because my hair is kinda short\medium length\above shoulders\its straight..and all i want is for it to grow long again...it took forever to grow out from shaving almost bald.


No it shouldn't effect hair regrowth, only the hair you've dyed/bleached


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

My mom and i bleached our hair and chunks of elastic like hair fell out of our head


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

You have to pay really close attention to what the bottle says. You leave bleach in for too long and it can do a hell of a lot of damage. Plus you need to give it a break between bleaches.

For dying it depends on what you use. I use stains, which cause no damage.

And then what Persephone said, use the aussie stuff, or something like it, and you should do fine. Oh, and probably shampoo and conditioner for dyed hair.

You shouldn't have to dye your hair several times a month, you can go a few months before it's time to dye again.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Your hair is badly damaged from dying that many times. You can moisturise and deep condition for healthier looking hair, and hope it doesn't break off in clumps, but the only way to healthy hair is to cut all the damage off. If you want to change your color a few times a week, why not just buy wigs in all different colors?


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

weird woman said:


> Your hair is badly damaged from dying that many times. You can moisturise and deep condition for healthier looking hair, and hope it doesn't break off in clumps, but the only way to healthy hair is to cut all the damage off. If you want to change your color a few times a week, why not just buy wigs in all different colors?


 That is a good idea about the wigs..Ive thought of that before..an dmaybe I will buy a few! I think its kinda expensive though.


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks I will try that. I have naturally thin hair..so its even worse if my hair falls out.



Persephone The Dread said:


> It can do, my hair's pretty much fine and I've lightened it (using mild blond hair dye with bleach mixed in) and dyed it a lot. It's mainly bleaching/lightning hair that does the damage, a lot of hair dye (like just dye not peroxide as well to lighten) have built in conditioner to help make it less damaging. Some people's hair is naturally stronger than other's though.
> 
> I'd recommend getting a good conditioner, this one works well for me:
> 
> ...


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I dye my hair all the time, and it is damaged. But I've found that hot oil treatments work wonders, my favorites just plain old olive oil. Its good and cheap!

But it depends on what colors you use, do you use natural hair colors like brown or unnatural, like pink or purple? The natural ones are more damaging where as the unnatural ones are more like a stain...they don't completely penetrate the hair shaft.


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

I use the bleach blonde hair dye from walmart.



Twinkiesex said:


> I dye my hair all the time, and it is damaged. But I've found that hot oil treatments work wonders, my favorites just plain old olive oil. Its good and cheap!
> 
> But it depends on what colors you use, do you use natural hair colors like brown or unnatural, like pink or purple? The natural ones are more damaging where as the unnatural ones are more like a stain...they don't completely penetrate the hair shaft.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

CButterfly said:


> I use the bleach blonde hair dye from walmart.


Yeah, that's not great...but I've bleached my hair 3 times and it hasn't fallen out yet. Just condition the crap out of it and you should be fine.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

12 times a month is alot :/ 

Dying your hair alot can really dry your hair out so make sure you use a deep conditioning treatment 2 or 3 times a week. I wouldn't worry too much about your hair falling out unless you use bleach. Bleach is extremely harsh on your hair so I'd try and avoid bleaching your hair too much. I've been dying & bleaching my own hair since I was about 14 going from black to blonde and everything in between. Right now, the back of my hair is super weak and a little has broken off from bleaching too much so take my advice! Deep condition 2-3 times a week, lay off the straightener when you can and use a leave in treatment you can spray in your hair after a shower, it helps alot.


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Cascades said:


> 12 times a month is alot :/
> 
> Dying your hair alot can really dry your hair out so make sure you use a deep conditioning treatment 2 or 3 times a week. I wouldn't worry too much about your hair falling out unless you use bleach. Bleach is extremely harsh on your hair so I'd try and avoid bleaching your hair too much. I've been dying & bleaching my own hair since I was about 14 going from black to blonde and everything in between. Right now, the back of my hair is super weak and a little has broken off from bleaching too much so take my advice! Deep condition 2-3 times a week, lay off the straightener when you can and use a leave in treatment you can spray in your hair after a shower, it helps alot.


Thanks


----------

